# The Folly, Leicestershire - May 2014



## Goldie87 (May 13, 2014)

Spotted this place last summer while out working nearby, but only got around to visiting recently when at a loose end with not a lot to do! Its an odd place which I don't really know any history on, other than it was once a farm, and it appears the last occupants left in the early 2000's going by the dates on calendars, food and medicines etc. A lot of the rooms have fairly modern toys and tat thrown all over the place, but underneath there is much older stuff all over the place. A nice find was a large stash of paperwork going back to at least the 1930's, very much my kind of thing! Its a really odd mix, even more so with the dated decor and fixtures throughout the house, which dont sit right with the more modern stuff thrown all over the floors. 

Visited with MD, jacquesj, Mr Sam, and Mr Carrot.


----------



## MD (May 13, 2014)

Was nice to finally see inside 
some of mine 


derp 20.17.12 by M D Allen, on Flickr



BRS by M D Allen, on Flickr


Ring-away by M D Allen, on Flickr


bathroom- by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 13, 2014)

Nice little place, on my list when I get the time 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LittleOz (May 13, 2014)

Very very nice. Think I'll give the Balsam of Horehound a miss though.


----------



## borntobemild (May 13, 2014)

What a cracking place! Bikes look in good nick.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 13, 2014)

Great collection of images thanks to both for sharing.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks guys, not usually into the derp houses, but it wasn't a bad little mooch!


----------



## Infraredd (May 14, 2014)

Very nice ~ Is the carved figure stone or wood 'cause it looks like a medieval ornamental grave cover from the inside of a church?


----------



## UrbanX (May 15, 2014)

Fantastic shots both of you! What a time capsule! Living all of the old adverts, cheers for sharing guys.


----------



## RichPDG (May 15, 2014)

I enjoyed this one


----------



## billygroat (May 15, 2014)

brilliant, some very interesting stuff guys!


----------

